# Unpleasant Street 2005 Photo Album



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey guys, until I update the site with the "best of the pack", here's a photobucket album of ALL the pics I took on Halloween day and night. Enjoy!

http://photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Halloween 2005/


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Freshly added to my list of things to make: green-glowing lanterns, glowing cross coffin. =P


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice shots Zombie-F! The pics with the fog are sweet.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

SWWEEET! Nice job! Great photography too.do you use a digital cam?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes indeed. It has a setting for low-light where the exposure time is longer. I wish you could set how long the exposure time is though because some of the colored lighting doesn't show up as well as it would with an even longer exposure time (like the blues and greens). At least, I think it would.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> Nice shots Zombie-F! The pics with the fog are sweet.


Scarey took the words right out of my mouth. I think you captured a real ominous vibe with those pix, my friend.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very cool! 
Some items that I absolutely love: 
The half coffin with green glow.
Larry the pot stirrer.
The boarded up windows.
Monster in a box.
spider alley (your webs look great, what's your secret?)
I imagine that you had more than your fair share of screams on Halloween!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Awww, what a cute haunt, LMFAO, heehee. No kidding Zombie, it turned out to be great display for you this year. You should be very happy with your efforts. I like the ghosts in the windows, but damn, your house is just made for an Amityville horror house, those upstairs windows perfectly match the Amityville ones where they thought they saw eyes.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow Z, your pics are excellent...the lighting is perfect! All your props looked great. My favorites are the groundbreaking coffin, MITB and glowing lanterns but they're all wonderful. Wish I could've seen it in person! Btw...leaving the shovel sticking in the ground was a cool detail


----------

